# Single hook or double hook for shark rigs?



## Bud2290 (Sep 26, 2012)

What do you prefer a single or double hook shark rigs? I am referring to 2, J or circle hooks linear connected, not treble hooks. I have searched for previous posts related to this and couldn’t find any. I am curious what other PFF members preferred. From what I have learned, and I could be completely wrong, double hooked rigs are used for large baits, ex sting ray. Single hooks for a bonito or similar bait fish. I know it kind of depends on the size of sharks your targeting but overall what do you guys prefer


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I think double rigs for sharks is illegal...


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

Single hook. Carolina rig. Big bait. At least two times the wire leader of the length of shark you are trying to catch. (6 foot shark, 12foot leader). That's the best way to hook and land more sharks. If you don't use enough leader you will basically waste time and lose tackle. I love to use whole butterflies king mackrel for big sharks. Mullet and lady fish for smaller.


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

*..*



NoMoSurf said:


> I think double rigs for sharks is illegal...


That's correct..


----------



## Bud2290 (Sep 26, 2012)

“Hook and line are the only allowable gear for harvesting sharks and the use of natural bait when using multiple hooks is prohibited”, http://myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/recreational/sharks/ . I talked to the FWC, in which that sentence came from, to clarify this for me. They stated multiple hooks are referred to as more than one hook on the same shank, example a treble hook. I was not asking about treble hooks. I was asking about linear circle hooks, like in a row, one spaced after another one. Now whether I was lied to our not, I don’t know. I obey the game laws just like anybody else on here would. I have never willing known broke a game violation, especially when I am catching and releasing a shark.


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

You can use more than one circle or J hook on your leader just don't use any multi hooks which are defined as hooks that have two or more points on a single shank.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

If the bait is big I use double. Used double 20/0 circles all night last night.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

I have used single and double. They both have their pros and cons. Once with a double I hooked a shark right in the corner of the mouth with the hook closest to the rod, the other hook foul hooked him. He put on quite an aerial performance, but there was no releasing him after that. Plus, it felt like I was trying to feel in a tank because he was sideways.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

I always just use a single circle


----------



## Bud2290 (Sep 26, 2012)

Beeritself, that’s crazy, I was just wondering if that happened much when fishing with the double rigs ha. I’m sure that it’s kinda of a freak accident though right? Justin, I think I’m going to make a couple single, either 18/0-20/0, rigs and make a couple double, either 18/0-20/0, rigs. I appreciate that advise on the kayak a little while back, definitely made the right choice with the frenzy, thanks again man.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

I usually run single 20/0, but just depends on the bait size. If it's a rather big bait I'll run a stinger. If not too big I just hook it from bottom lip through mouth and out the top lip. 

You can run a sliding hook set up. This will allow you to double hook a bait of any size and any way you like it


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Bud2290 said:


> Beeritself, that’s crazy, I was just wondering if that happened much when fishing with the double rigs ha. I’m sure that it’s kinda of a freak accident though right? Justin, I think I’m going to make a couple single, either 18/0-20/0, rigs and make a couple double, either 18/0-20/0, rigs. I appreciate that advise on the kayak a little while back, definitely made the right choice with the frenzy, thanks again man.


Yes, I believe it was a freak accident. It's the only time I've seen it. I now just use 20/0 circle hooks though.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Single Hook
Mustad 39960D
16/0 on my castable rigs
20/0 on yak' rigs

Once in awhile I'll use Doubles on a big ray or whole Jack.


----------

